# Marty's Big Boy at Don's



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The Western contingent of the Nebraska River City Railroaders made the 225 mile trek to Omaha to Don's open house for his new layout. I took my
trolley and had a good run. Marty showed up with his Big Boy for it's first run on Don's layout. It did real well, sure an impressive machine!
















YouTube video of the run:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like Marty was using AirWire !!! I'm telling Lewis !!!!! 

Nice video! 

Greg


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Big Boys are awesome machines at any scale! 
she looked good running along those block retaining walls.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That was Don's air wire running the geep 9. TE in the BB tender. 
Don done a GREAT job on his RR. very nice, easy to get around , very visitor friendly. 
I am sorry I was so tired, i installed windows in a house that morning and carring the BB is no easy thing.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

The layout is looking good Don and so do the trains.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a real nice layout, well built, using the ladder system. Then blocks/fill around most of it. Don's a 'closet' landscaper!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, did you connect the TE to the existing wiring in the Tender or did you do a complete rewire to connect to the motor?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it looks like Marty got the BB up and running and fixed. Glade he did not trade it as rumors had it. Of course we will not tell Lewis you have another manufactures loco.







Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That second still photo scares me.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry that I didn't get to attend. 

Richard


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They were made for that Paul! Richard, like to see your layout when I'm down at Marty's.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
Don said if it hits the ground, he buys it..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite an exited fan on the other side of the fence!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That Big Boy sure is a yappy thing, isn't it? Or was that the GP9 trying to get some attention? Was it even a GP9?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You miss understood me I said if it hits the ground it's mine!

Hay if you have good track work you don't have to worry!
The only problem he had was one little dip in the track, never notice it till that monster came to run.


----------

